# Office Enterprise 2007 Installation Problem



## Meremoth

I just got Office Enterprise 2007 and about half-way through the installation a window pops up entitled "Browse For Folder" and it says "Setup cannot find Enterprise.WW\EnterpriseWW.msi. Browse to a valid installation source, and then click OK"

Can anyone help? Any help is very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Meremoth

Nevermind, got it working. Thanks anyway.


----------



## jansci

Hello Meremoth,

How did you get it working?

...having the same problem

Thanks!


----------



## purdyc

Has anyone figured out this error, It has happened to me also. I tried copying the disk to my hard drive and then installing, but this does not work either.


----------



## surapadi

hi there
i too am having trouble downloading 
"Setup cannot find Enterprise.WW\EnterpriseWW.msi. Browse to a valid installation source, and then click OK"
what do i do?


----------



## jmorin

I am having a problem with thi as well. Rather odd. The installation goes without a hich on a Desktop, but hangs while attempting to be installed on a laptop. The problem file is Enterprise.ss.cab. This file is in residence on the installation disk but refuses to be copied to either the hard drive or an external usb device. Anybody got an answer?


----------



## jmorin

Hi,
Think this works (Just used it on a Dell D620 latitude laptop, XP Sp2):
run these commands in command prompt

regsvr32.exe c:\windows\system32\msxml2.dll
regsvr32.exe c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
regsvr32.exe c:\windows\system32\msxml4.dll

Install

Kudos to the on-line help


----------



## surapadi

help still requiered "Setup cannot find Enterprise.WW\EnterpriseWW.msi. Browse to a valid installation source, and then click OK"


----------



## Kduke

After many failed attempts and befuddled helpers, I finally received a solution from Dell which has worked. It enabled me to uninstall Office (which the problem with Enterpriseww.msi did not allow) and then reinstall properly.

Here is the advice: 
a. download the windows installer utility for the following link:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301/en-us 

b. Click the Download The Windows Installer Cleanup Utility Package Now" link in the More Information section.

c. Save the utility to your desktop.

d. Double-click msicuu2.exe and follow the onscreen instructions to install.

e. Choose Start > Type Windows Install Clean Up to start the Windows Install Clean Up utility.

f. Now choose the office 2007, and choose Remove.

After performing the above steps use the Office 2007 CD to install complete package.

This returned my Office suite but now I'm having the same problem with OLAddin.msi! Just waiting for Dell to advise.


----------



## mickweinn

Has anyone troubledshoot the cannot find the EnterpriseWW.msi? I have vista ultimate spk1. I would love to read any innovative solutions. Thank You.


----------



## ajit_on_line

hey I too hv the same problem wid my office'07 installation, in midway installation a windows pops up nd says enterpriseww.msi cannot be found ..... then i tried this file searching in my windows i found it then i clicked to install the enterpriseww it stopped and a message appeared saying, error, one the required file for office installation cant be installed.....
wel can anyone help me get solution for this, hw to download the required file .......


----------



## ajit_on_line

is this techsupportforum works or not why cant i get the solution for my problem of office 2007 installation and wher is tht enterpriseww file problem solution ..... how to check out for solutions? ..... :upset:


----------



## azmak

copy the contents of the disk on your system and then try to install office.
check if you have any other version of office present on your system. if it is there remove it.


----------



## bejoscha

Just want to add my 2c as I've recently come accross the same problem, wanting to install Office2007 on my new HP HDX16 laptop (as from factory). Running Vista64bit.
Same symptoms as described above. The solution for me was to deinstall ALL (preinstalled) office related software. This included
* A pre-installed (but not activated) Home/Student edition
* A tool to activated this edtion (don't remember the name, sorry. Something like "Windows Office Activation Tool" or similar)
* The compatibility pack for older office version.

After deinstalling all those three packages (-it worked with standard software deinstall for me) I rebooted and reinstalled Office2007 from the CDs (standard configuration). This time without problems.


----------



## smokar

I have the same problem. I tried Kduke's & bejosha's solutions, but it still gives me the same message about enterpriseWW.msi missing. I am going crazy here, this is my second day trying to install Office. HELP

Next, I will attempt to copy MSOcashe folder from previous installation and install from there.


----------

